# is this normal?



## Artic Foxin Dell (Apr 14, 2007)

I want to OverClock my Nvidia GeForce 6200. when i OC as little as 10Mhz my computer starts to lag every so often. is this supposed to happen?


----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2007)

Yes?


----------



## mullered07 (Apr 14, 2007)

erocker said:


> Yes?



not very helpful really was it? 

anyway what are you using to oc ? what do you mean lag? in games or just in windows? do you get any artifacting etc ? more details


----------



## Artic Foxin Dell (Apr 14, 2007)

Sorry for the Confusion!

I am using the latest version of ATiTOOL. it lags in windows, it slows greatly down then when i play music my music starts skipping then it goes back to normal, then a while later it happens again. its a "Hiccup" Laag.


----------



## pbmaster (Apr 14, 2007)

not sure, but that card prolly wont oc well at all...my comp used to do that lag thing you are talking about but a few restarts fixed it


----------



## Artic Foxin Dell (Apr 14, 2007)

ok ill try again. *hoping not to fry my PSU or GC*


----------



## pbmaster (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh, your PSU may be the problem. Didn't see that before. That is REALLY low for all what you have...


----------



## Artic Foxin Dell (Apr 15, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> Oh, your PSU may be the problem. Didn't see that before. That is REALLY low for all what you have...


I got it to OverClock!
Now its at 360Mhz(was 350) for Core Speed
now its at 220mhz(was 205) for Memory Speed

I lagged then went back to normal! my internal Speaker on my dell went beep beep. then it went faster lol.


----------



## pbmaster (Apr 15, 2007)

hmm...lol hey if it works keep it, but i seriously would get at least a 430 watt PSU for what you have, just to be safe.


----------



## Artic Foxin Dell (Apr 15, 2007)

pbmaster said:


> hmm...lol hey if it works keep it, but i seriously would get at least a 430 watt PSU for what you have, just to be safe.


 after 10 minutes it laged my Moniter went to standby my music was still playing, and no graphics lol. I rebooted and its fine now!


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey listen, we told you like 10 times to get a new PSU, now get one! 

230W is really pathetic...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 26, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Hey listen, we told you like 10 times to get a new PSU, now get one!
> 
> 230W is really pathetic...



lmao! i agree! you dont need to spend much money these days on a nice 450 watter! think of it as protection. if you keep that gpu overclock you may be sucking power from other areas of your PC and you may fry it!!


----------



## Wile E (Apr 26, 2007)

He would have to buy a Dell specific PSU, or mod a regular psu. Dell specific psu's can be tough to find and expensive, and modding a new psu would automatically void it's warranty. Unless somebody knows of some sort of adapter cables, of course.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 26, 2007)

Wile E said:


> He would have to buy a Dell specific PSU, or mod a regular psu. Dell specific psu's can be tough to find and expensive, and modding a new psu would automatically void it's warranty. Unless somebody knows of some sort of adapter cables, of course.




oh...blah


----------

